# Dremel for nails...



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

How many of you guys own a Dremel? 

For those who don't know what it is, it is a grinder used for many things but can also be used for pet nails.

I just bought a Dremel and put it to use for the first time. That is the best nail grinder I've ever used and it grinds the nails fast. I was done with Stitch's nails in about 5 minutes. I think this is better then a doggie nail clipper because it is hard to cut the quick. The dog will let you know and start to pull its paws when you get close. 

I have tried those pedi-paws, let me tell you those are piece of crap. They are not even strong enough to grind the nails. I felt like it was going to take me a hour per nail.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I have never cut my almost 21 month old Saints nails. I started working on desensitizing him to having his nails sanded at 10 weeks old using a pedipaws. It wasnt long before he "graduated" to the Dremel...he's a big boy and that little pedipaws thing just didnt have the power to get the job done for long. These days I cant touch the Dremel without Buster prancing off into the living room and dropping onto his side to have his nails done.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

LuvMyAngels said:


> I have never cut my almost 21 month old Saints nails. I started working on desensitizing him to having his nails sanded at 10 weeks old using a pedipaws. It wasnt long before he "graduated" to the Dremel...he's a big boy and that little pedipaws thing just didnt have the power to get the job done for long. These days I cant touch the Dremel without Buster prancing off into the living room and dropping onto his side to have his nails done.


Stitch is fine with the Dremel but I don't know about Daisy. I haven't tried it on her yet but I will slowly get her used to the sound. When I was doing Stitch's nails Daisy was watching and coming up to sniff it so I don't think she is scared of it. I will start giving her treats when I have the Dremel near her, then have the Dremel grinding sand paper touch without it on while giving her treat, and then turning it on and start grinding while giving her treat. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a heavy grade dremel for doing woodwork. I put the sanding tool on if I want to do nails but it takes longer than clipping for me and gets their nails really hot and blows nail dust in my face so I don't use it often.


----------



## rottie (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to use my dremel on TC, but not sure what speed to set it at. I have heard that they heat up pretty fast if the speed is set to high.
Any recommendations?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

rottie said:


> I want to use my dremel on TC, but not sure what speed to set it at. I have heard that they heat up pretty fast if the speed is set to high.
> Any recommendations?


Use high, but only dremel each nail for 5-10 seconds, then blow on the dremmel and go on to the next. 

I dremmel Frag's nails and he doesn't mind at all and I LOVE it because it gets the job done so fast. I've never clipped them.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

rottie said:


> I want to use my dremel on TC, but not sure what speed to set it at. I have heard that they heat up pretty fast if the speed is set to high.
> Any recommendations?


Not sure which model did you get. Some model only have 2 speed to switch from. I got the 10.8 volt one which has variable speeds http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-8000-0...EZL9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289369171&sr=8-1

Today was my first time using it, I was using speed 4 and 5. Only took like 10-20 secs per nail or maybe less, I wasn't counting...all I know that it was pretty fast.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-N...0XFU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1289406166&sr=8-2

That's what I have with two speeds, I use high.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a canadian tire one I bought and use for Maggies nails, she wont let me any where near her with clippers LOL...but Bella wont let me dremel hers so I have to clip them.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I use the minimite on high for my dogs and on low for the cat.

I also don't hold the dremel on the nail to grind. I "shave", so the nail doesn't get hot.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I am going to have to try that...Clipping around here is such a p.i.t.a.!


----------



## kenna (Nov 8, 2010)

I clip and dremel -- my younger dobe has vWD so I tend to just dremel hers. My older girl, Jade, used to have horrible nail-clipping behavior (would scream/bite/pee...) so it was easier for me to start desensitizing her with a totally new instrument/feeling, the dremel. She got okay with that pretty quickly even though she still doesn't enjoy it, and the last couple of trims I've been able to go back to clipping, too, without the previous bad reactions, haha.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Been using it since I saw this is what professional groomers use.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh, hai Kenna!


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

I read this with great interest because I use an angle grinder to "trim" my horses' feet! In the wild horses "grind" their feet down constantly on rocks etc when they move. (there are no farriers in the wild! lol) A farrier taught me the technique and I worried about heat too. I was told to use a flattened flap disc to trim with. It is slightly cone shaped with flaps of 40 grit (for horses) sandpaper. Because each flap has air space around it, the disc doesn't get hot nearly as quickly. I wonder if they make a really small flap disc for dremels? Or another type of dremel sander that would work as well. Hmmmm....I have to go to Lowes today anyway. I think I will cruise by the dremel area! 

Legacy


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a pet dremel. It works pretty well although Nia hates it.

The problem with it is today I had a huge scare when Nia's ear fringe got stuck in the dremel!! Thankfully it stopped but it scared both of us!! 

I got my own hair stuck in it a couple times before as well. Just have to be careful with long haired pups

Edit: I have this one
Pet dremel

It goes through battery pretty fast but I use the same rechargeable batteries from my flash so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------

